# Ford 9030 Bi-Directional



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I had to move some piles around today. Here's a pic I snapped before I got going:










The machine isn't mine. I was thinking about trading a house for it but after using it tonight I'm going to pass. I thought it would be more like a wheel loader but it's not at all. The controls aren't user friendly and it doesn't appear to be easy to work on. If you popped a hose on the loader the entire unit would have to come unattached before you could get a wrench onto the fitting. Whoever came up with that design wasn't thinking.

The search continues...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

They are cool looking though.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

The new ones are very nice, I was looking at buying one but I bought a new truck instead.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

You still using that 'ol JD I see....Love that mower!


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

silly question for you, how do the controls work when facing the other direction? do they rotate as well?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dapucker1;1162464 said:


> silly question for you, how do the controls work when facing the other direction? do they rotate as well?


Everthing rotates as one. We dind't like ours either Roy, I can't remember if I told you that or not. The cabs are loud, road speed is slow and it nickel and dimed us to death. I'm sure the new ones are better but untill they paint one green I won't know for sure. At least you got to try it out.


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

dapucker1;1162464 said:


> silly question for you, how do the controls work when facing the other direction? do they rotate as well?


On the 9030 the seat and steering wheel rotate as one. The hydrualic controls and hydrostat are on the sides of the cab, and dont move with the seat and steering wheel. Foot controls can only be used when facing the cab end.

On the TV140, 145 and the 6070 the hydraulic controls and pto are mounted on a console that rotates with the seat. the foot controls also don't move in this model.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1162791 said:


> Everthing rotates as one. We dind't like ours either Roy, I can't remember if I told you that or not. The cabs are loud, road speed is slow and it nickel and dimed us to death. I'm sure the new ones are better but untill they paint one green I won't know for sure. At least you got to try it out.


I didn't know you had a Bi- tractor before the green machines....
Which model did you have?
As far as the "nickel and dime" comment, yep they are expensive and a pain to deal with. I feel like everything was built specific to this machine and cost an arm and a leg when you go to get parts.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll tell you why this unit really peaked my interest. It comes with 3 flail mowers - 1 on each side and 1 in the middle. I don't do any roadside mowing but I think it's something I want to check out. Last summer I saw gov't mowing contracts going for decent amounts. I was hoping to fulfill my need for a loader with a machine that I could also use in the summer.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm.... Have you checked out a newer unit? I'll agree with JD, they are expensive to maintain, but newer one's are not that bad to own or operate. 
Are there any other units you are looking at Camden?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;1163204 said:


> Hmmm.... Have you checked out a newer unit? I'll agree with JD, they are expensive to maintain, but newer one's are not that bad to own or operate.
> Are there any other units you are looking at Camden?


We had a Versatile 256 back in the late 80,s early 90's. It worked very well for picking stones and loader work. A 256 was basically the same as the 9030 Roy was looking at. I know the first TV 140's that came out were nothing but problems but they seem to have that under control now. I know you've had good luck with your and for specfic applications there isn't a machine that will compare to them.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

blowerman;1163204 said:


> Hmmm.... Have you checked out a newer unit? I'll agree with JD, they are expensive to maintain, but newer one's are not that bad to own or operate.
> Are there any other units you are looking at Camden?


I've only looked at the newer machines online. They're just too far out of my price range for me to be serious about them. The other tractors I've looked at with great interest are early 90's Fords - like 8730 and 8830. I used a 8730 this past summer and I loved it. I think I could put a loader on one of those and it would suit my needs just fine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;1163450 said:


> I've only looked at the newer machines online. They're just too far out of my price range for me to be serious about them. The other tractors I've looked at with great interest are early 90's Fords - like 8730 and 8830. I used a 8730 this past summer and I loved it. I think I could put a loader on one of those and it would suit my needs just fine.


Dave is cringing right now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;1163802 said:


> Dave is cringing right now.


And your not. LOL Ford has made some really good tractors, I really know very little about them though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1163815 said:


> And your not. LOL Ford has made some really good tractors, I really know very little about them though.


There where some higher ups at Deere in the early to mid nineties saying that Deere was second only to Ford in tractor technology.


----------

